# Fresh experience with Chinese DTG printers



## Pedro1977

Hi everyone,

I want to know if anyone here has recent experience with Chinese DTG printers. 
I know there are many posts here about them, many of them are old posts though and I would assume as technology improves, they could have gotten better.
So I appreciate any inputs here or if you bought one I would be happy to hear your opinion.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## praneelm

heres a fresh experience, i sent my artwork to 

????????

and they printed it on a white and black tshirt.
have a look

View image: my art on black tee
View image: my art onwhite tee
View image: my art on white t

white tshirt print is good, but the black tshirt has the same problem. the white underbase does not match up to the image. this according to the sales manager is because of the dumb RIP software which is available with the printer and the white chinese ink is not the best.

Now this issue MIGHT be resolved by buying white dupont ink from america (Best Prices on DuPont Anajet ink Cartridges, Flexi-Jet & Fast T-Jet Ink, Veloci-Jet Ink and More) and with a smart RIP software(Multirip GP)

The cost of printer is USD$3200. Cost of american Dupont white ink is USD$239 per liter and the additional Multirip must be around USD$2000..not sure

I really want to try this chinese printer with american ink and RIP. if it doesn't work..its only usd$3200

oh yeah..i also sent my art work to Anajet Sprint suppliers and the white tshirt print was not even close to the chinese print quality.

Something to think about.


----------



## estrada

Last time I checked, Multirip GP was $850. One thing you have to consider is the shipping cost. These printers must travel by freight on a pallet which can be very expensive. Did you ask for a shipping quote?


----------



## praneelm

multirip gp only $850..nice..can you also tell me which shop to buy this from
regarding the shipping cost, im sharing container with some other guys, the whole container cost from china to fiji is USD$2500, my printer will take a small place in the corner so cost will be very cheap. i still have to confirm the charges.


----------



## estrada

You can contact member FredP, he is the developer of the product: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/fredp.html

You could also check: MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers - Epson Digital Printers


----------



## praneelm

thanks for the links, i'll talk to fred. MY closest supplier of multirip is GJS Machinery Australia I will also contact them.


----------



## RagnarssonSv

I been in contact with TONGXING ELECTRONIC ( TONGXING ELECTRONIC TECHNOLOGY, CO., LTD. ), They seem decent, besides having copied Anajets text (wich they said is because they are more of a factory and dont know good english). I asked them to print some of my artwork and send me pictures wich they did, also dling a movie as we speak, might upload that aswell if its something decent.

On white tshirt: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

On black: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

EDIT: Done watching the video, it took about 5 mins and 40 secs to print the squid on the white tshirt. You see the result in the picture. 

IMO the result on black tshirt looks pretty good, they say they use Dupont pretreatment solution. 

The price we have been given is $4600. They say they sell around 600 a year, 60% in China and 40% to foreign companies. Also to russian and greek companies that put their own brand on the machine.


----------



## FredP

praneelm said:


> thanks for the links, i'll talk to fred. MY closest supplier of multirip is GJS Machinery Australia I will also contact them.


Hi Praneelm,

I have alerted Mark Bagley (DaGuide) and he will be in contact with you. Although I wrote the MultiRIP products for iProof, Mark is the distributor. In the mean time, we need to know which specific Epson printer the Chinese DTG printer is based on.

** Fred


----------



## zoom_monster

RagnarssonSv said:


> "...... They say they sell around 600 a year, 60% in China and 40% to foreign companies. Also to russian and greek companies that put their own brand on the machine.


Do yourself a big favour, get references and talk to the owners that purchased from the company. Any reputable company will at the very least do this for you. Ask them(the references) about final price, Source of consumables, Parts and service.


----------



## Stitch-Up

zoom_monster said:


> Do yourself a big favour, get references and talk to the owners that purchased from the company. Any reputable company will at the very least do this for you. Ask them(the references) about final price, Source of consumables, Parts and service.


Excellent advice  Regrettably however, I think this is where he'll hit the buffers


----------



## zoom_monster

Stitch-Up said:


> Excellent advice  Regrettably however, I think this is where he'll hit the buffers


Yes... as is usually the case
DTGs are overpriced for the hardware, but if you can't talk to a warm body after the sale, that extra money you've saved is not worth it


----------



## praneelm

FredP said:


> Hi Praneelm,
> 
> I have alerted Mark Bagley (DaGuide) and he will be in contact with you. Although I wrote the MultiRIP products for iProof, Mark is the distributor. In the mean time, we need to know which specific Epson printer the Chinese DTG printer is based on.
> 
> ** Fred


Hello Fred, 
appreciate your quick response..the print head is micro peizo drop on demand 1440 nozzles (180 nozzels X 8 colors)..that is all the chinese salesman is telling me.
Dean of garmentprinterink said his DuPont ink works on chinese DTGs with epson print head technology, im just wondering if the Multirip GP works too.


----------



## FredP

Yes, I understand the question. If it's an Epson DX5 print head as you describe then there's an excellent chance that MultiRIP will drive it. However, companies who build dtg printers based on Epson don't build a printer around a "print head". They build a printer around a "printer". In other words, they start off with an off-the-shelf Epson, strip it down, put a new feed mechanism, skins, etc. (this varies in complexity and quality from manufacturer to manufacturer) and then it becomes a direct-to-garment printer. It could be an R1800, R1900, R2400, R2880. While these printers all use the DX5 print head, the RIP must know which printer it's driving as there a subtle differences that must be dealt with or it will not function properly. 

The short answer is "Yes, more than likely, but you need to know which printer model they modified to make their printer".

-- Fred


----------



## RagnarssonSv

zoom_monster said:


> Do yourself a big favour, get references and talk to the owners that purchased from the company. Any reputable company will at the very least do this for you. Ask them(the references) about final price, Source of consumables, Parts and service.


I did ask for references, he said its confidential (top secret DTG stuff you know?). We are probably going to buy from someone in Europe, but I thought Id share the pics I got from them. It would be such a big breakthrough if someone found a good and cheap DTG, I find it hard to think that no one can build a cheap and proper working one, I mean weve been to the friggen moon!


----------



## Stitch-Up

RagnarssonSv said:


> I did ask for references, he said its confidential (top secret DTG stuff you know?).


Speaks volumes!!



RagnarssonSv said:


> I find it hard to think that no one can build a cheap and proper working one, I mean weve been to the friggen moon!


They can, but you'd expect a 12 month warranty, support at the end of a telephone line, a stock of parts for whenever you need them and so much more. Then there's the RIP software, ICC profiles ...... It all costs BIGTIME.

If you don't need any of that, buy one of the cheap Chinese printers.


----------



## SmarteBuy

FredP said:


> Hi Praneelm,
> 
> I have alerted Mark Bagley (DaGuide) and he will be in contact with you. Although I wrote the MultiRIP products for iProof, Mark is the distributor. In the mean time, we need to know which specific Epson printer the Chinese DTG printer is based on.
> 
> ** Fred


Normally EPSON 4880 is used for Chinese DTG printer. I've tried to import the model to Australia. However the white ink issue on those black background held my decision until they could find good source white ink to solve the problem.


----------



## SmarteBuy

praneelm said:


> Now this issue MIGHT be resolved by buying white dupont ink from america (Best Prices on DuPont Anajet ink Cartridges, Flexi-Jet & Fast T-Jet Ink, Veloci-Jet Ink and More) and with a smart RIP software(Multirip GP)
> 
> The cost of printer is USD$3200. Cost of american Dupont white ink is USD$239 per liter and the additional Multirip must be around USD$2000..not sure
> 
> I really want to try this chinese printer with american ink and RIP. if it doesn't work..its only usd$3200
> 
> oh yeah..i also sent my art work to Anajet Sprint suppliers and the white tshirt print was not even close to the chinese print quality.
> 
> Something to think about.


Hi praneelm, please let me know the final printing results after using the brand your mentioned above. Thanks,


----------



## praneelm

FredP said:


> Yes, I understand the question. If it's an Epson DX5 print head as you describe then there's an excellent chance that MultiRIP will drive it. However, companies who build dtg printers based on Epson don't build a printer around a "print head". They build a printer around a "printer". In other words, they start off with an off-the-shelf Epson, strip it down, put a new feed mechanism, skins, etc. (this varies in complexity and quality from manufacturer to manufacturer) and then it becomes a direct-to-garment printer. It could be an R1800, R1900, R2400, R2880. While these printers all use the DX5 print head, the RIP must know which printer it's driving as there a subtle differences that must be dealt with or it will not function properly.
> 
> The short answer is "Yes, more than likely, but you need to know which printer model they modified to make their printer".
> 
> -- Fred


Hi Fred, 
i got some more info out of the chinese dtg supplier regarding the print head. Its epson stylus pro 1900; 8 color; 180 nozzles per color; total nozzles: 1440
Multirip gp will work in this chinese dtg printer, yeah?


----------



## AJLA

All these guys offer good advice and yes, for sure ask for referrences from their clients who have already purchased the same machine you wish to buy. To be truthful in my experience of dealing with Chinese companies from whom I have bought over the last 12 years, the good ones will give you details of clients you can check out, but 85% will say its client privacy not to pass this info on - then forget it!
Some forum members will know I am actively following the DTG manufacturing market in China and I have already potentially chosen a company to make my first purchase with after many, many enquiries around all the so called manufacturers.
We chose our DTG machine upon its quality of build, reputable company, support service in English and references of 2 buyers.
However, in both cases the machines - one in the USA and the other in Saudi have only just been delivered and I await their reports which hopefully will be with me next week?

There was another option I was interested in and this company had sold a good number of their DTG printer to a Greek company over the last few years and they were full of praise for the machine, so I do have this one to fall back on if my number 1 choice fails to live up to its billing!

Will keep you all informed good or bad!

Regards


----------



## DAGuide

praneelm said:


> Hi Fred,
> i got some more info out of the chinese dtg supplier regarding the print head. Its epson stylus pro 1900; 8 color; 180 nozzles per color; total nozzles: 1440
> Multirip gp will work in this chinese dtg printer, yeah?


MultiRIP GP will run an Epson 1900 based dtg printer. The color profiles that are included are for the Dupont inks.

Mark


----------



## thiagoibagy

AJLA said:


> Some forum members will know I am actively following the DTG manufacturing market in China and I have already potentially chosen a company to make my first purchase with after many, many enquiries around all the so called manufacturers.
> We chose our DTG machine upon its quality of build, reputable company, support service in English and references of 2 buyers.
> However, in both cases the machines - one in the USA and the other in Saudi have only just been delivered and I await their reports which hopefully will be with me next week?
> 
> Will keep you all informed good or bad!
> 
> Regards


Did you buy the DTG? How was it?


----------



## Stitch-Up

If she did, based on all I've read, it's likely to have been a big mistake.

Research, research, research.


----------



## AJLA

Stitch-Up said:


> If she did, based on all I've read, it's likely to have been a big mistake.
> 
> Research, reasearch, reasearch.


Lol, dont be so negative John afterall some of those units out there with names on are from China!

No, I have not purchased as yet but I did buy a DTG Kiosk2 that needed refurb, thought this the best way to go to learn what a DTG is all about, I like to know the mechanics etc; then I understand much better.
Its the software side which I need to learn, maybe I can get some tips from other Kiosk uses.

Regards,

AJLA


----------



## thiagoibagy

AJLA, you mencioned 2 companies from China. Could you share with us more info on these companies? Names and possible models, Pros and cons...


----------



## zoom_monster

AJLA said:


> Lol, dont be so negative John afterall some of those units out there with names on are from China!


Per se, it's not just "china". As you say, many quality products are made there by companies who service locally, but if you buy direct (which is primarily what we're talking about) and there is no local infrastructure for service, then the buyer goes in at their own risk. like Stich-up suggested, do the research and then decide if cutting out the service and other benefits is worth it.


----------



## DuffmanOyeah

hello Guys, I came across this company too, I got in contact with the sales rep and she sent me their product catalog/spec sheets. I will ask her if she can provide recent customer references and I will post any info I get.

Im attaching a [df file of one the printers in which you can see the actual printer unit I just dont know which printer model it is, so if someone can identify it and confirm which epson model it is and whether the rip software will work then I think we may have something.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqoy6q1hcry152o/BYC168-5A%20Printer%20Spec%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## scotney86

DuffmanOyeah said:


> hello Guys, I came across this company too, I got in contact with the sales rep and she sent me their product catalog/spec sheets. I will ask her if she can provide recent customer references and I will post any info I get.
> 
> Im attaching a [df file of one the printers in which you can see the actual printer unit I just dont know which printer model it is, so if someone can identify it and confirm which epson model it is and whether the rip software will work then I think we may have something.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqoy6q1hcry152o/BYC168-5A%20Printer%20Spec%20Sheet.pdf



I'd say that model is the Epson 4880


----------



## DuffmanOyeah

Thanks Scotney


----------



## DuffmanOyeah

Just as stated by another member they cannot provide you with customer name or any contact info...it is some sort of trade secret...

They agreed to print some sample artwork and film it. If this is satisfactory I might consider buying it as long as I get the same machine as the one that printed the samples since I know it works. They use the epson r1900 print head possibly the mechanism as well too.


Ill post the email on another post.


----------



## AJLA

This printer is more or less the standard model which is produced in China and many and I mean many agents offer it, this is where the problem lies - agents cannot give the back up expected and therefore you must find the manufacturer and cut out this agent who will also have "nail" pinting machines etc., etc.
Do more investigation and you will come across this model again at different price and under another name.

Regards.


----------



## Stitch-Up

AJLA said:


> This printer is more or less the standard model which is produced in China and many and I mean many agents offer it, this is where the problem lies - agents cannot give the back up expected and therefore you must find the manufacturer and cut out this agent who will also have "nail" pinting machines etc., etc.
> Do more investigation and you will come across this model again at different price and under another name.
> 
> Regards.


Bang On the mark.

Without a GOOD support structure, at best you'll struggle, at worst, you'll go grey and end up binning it.

GOOD support costs money and this partly accounts for the difference in price between well known brands with support and others no one really hears about.

What RIP software? Just as important as the printer is the RIP you use which basically prepares the instructions sent to the printer for any particular artwork.

AND, the Ink. Everything needs to work in harmony to produce a good print.

I've witnessed many tears and wasted money since I've been on this forum. Be warned, buy cheap = buy twice.


----------



## AJLA

Take note of what john says here it is important1 having said that we have been importers of Chinese machines for many years with our other business and we were careful in choosing the manufacturiing company to the point where we sent our chief engineer to Chian to check them out and at same time take training on the equipment.
So do not take this the wrong way that all Chinese machines are bad - they are certainly not its just the agency business that messes it up!

Regards.


----------



## equipmentzone

If you want another good indicator, ask for a copy of the instruction manual for that printer and review it.


_


----------



## spiderx1

*Re: Re: Fresh experience with Chinese DTG printers*



equipmentzone said:


> If you want another good indicator, ask for a copy of the instruction manual for that printer and review it.
> 
> 
> _


LOL

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DuffmanOyeah

Does anyone have some really good images to use as test print for the DTG printer? Somethig with solids, gradients, b/w, skin flesh tones, and metals?


----------



## DuffmanOyeah

Hello everyone as promised here is the info and results I got.

I've attached the original artwork file, pics and video of the printed shirts and their reply to my follow up email. I want to point out she used to different printers... My question is if one can print on dark shirts why not use the same? So that has me very suspicious.[media]https://www.dropbox.com/s/tlh41gpu9t1bwf1/Video%20May%2018%2C%2012%2015%2017%20AM.mp4[/media]
[media]https://www.dropbox.com/s/2kuho7dy8hfcwqr/Video%20May%2018%2C%2012%2038%2024%20AM.mp4[/media]

In case the links don't work try these


http://db.tt/opqkwJPp

http://db.tt/Y1bgi6SL


----------



## ytfreak

AJLA said:


> Take note of what john says here it is important1 having said that we have been importers of Chinese machines for many years with our other business and we were careful in choosing the manufacturiing company to the point where we sent our chief engineer to Chian to check them out and at same time take training on the equipment.
> So do not take this the wrong way that all Chinese machines are bad - they are certainly not its just the agency business that messes it up!
> 
> Regards.


Hello, I'm kind of new to this forum, but I've been following up this threads of cheap DTG. So, have you bought the chinese DTG printer? Sorry if I mispelled something. Writing you from a small shop in Venezuela.

Yalung


----------



## shirtman69

very good read guys. Im also interested in a dtg printer from china I have found a company which SEEMS to be of good quality they use Epson’s R2000 printer head. pcb's (Main board) are imported from Japan and currently tyring to find out the manufacture of there pcb's. One good point I read here is to get a few references from other purchases. I was advised to use a USA brand ink Dupont pigment ink. Also to prevent head clogging they copied a design from Germany which is a head cleaning procedure. if you leave printer on it will do a head clean every 8 hours and power consumption I believe wouldnt be that high. Thats pretty much all the info I have ATM still looking in to it.
My question is based on the info I have would this be a good choice?


----------



## Smalzstein

mark747 said:


> very good read guys. Im also interested in a dtg printer from china I have found a company which SEEMS to be of good quality they use Epson’s R2000 printer head. pcb's (Main board) are imported from Japan and currently tyring to find out the manufacture of there pcb's. One good point I read here is to get a few references from other purchases. I was advised to use a USA brand ink Dupont pigment ink. Also to prevent head clogging they copied a design from Germany which is a head cleaning procedure. if you leave printer on it will do a head clean every 8 hours and power consumption I believe wouldnt be that high. Thats pretty much all the info I have ATM still looking in to it.
> My question is based on the info I have would this be a good choice?


You really havent provided any info. Either way R2000 is usless engine. Autohead clean feature has almost every RIP.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Without a good, dynamic support structure, you'll regret your purchase.


----------



## shirtman69

Smalzstein said:


> You really havent provided any info. Either way R2000 is usless engine. Autohead clean feature has almost every RIP.


what other info would you like me provide?


----------



## shirtman69

Stitch-Up said:


> Without a good, dynamic support structure, you'll regret your purchase.


YES support structure is the main concern. They claim to have good support after purchasing supply spare parts etc and also claim 12 months warranty but being in another country who knows. This is where a reference check comes in very well I think.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Who do you contact when things go wrong?

Do you have a local point of contact?

How many 'techs' do they have in their support team?

Sales team speak English - do the techs?

How many others on TSF use the same printer?


----------



## equipmentzone

Stitch-Up said:


> Who do you contact when things go wrong?
> 
> Do you have a local point of contact?
> 
> How many 'techs' do they have in their support team?
> 
> Sales team speak English - do the techs?
> 
> How many others on TSF use the same printer?



The easiest way always to see what will happen if you buy the printer is to contact the company tomorrow, say you have a printer problem, and ask to speak to someone in their support department. Then see what happens. 

_


----------



## sinounic

outdated reviews confuse people.


----------



## shirtman69

sinounic said:


> outdated reviews confuse people.


Give us a updated review so we dont get confused


----------



## Aninda

I have a lot of experience in direct to garment (DTG) printers. When I start my t-shirts printing business, i don't know huge details about the t-shirt printer. But now i know what is the difference between simple printer and digital 3D printer. One day my friend told me one online t-shirts printer sales store OprintJet.com. Then I buy 2 different quality 3D DTG printer and start my t-shirts business very properly. This my DTG printer store.


----------



## theneha

Aninda said:


> I have a lot of experience in direct to garment (DTG) printers. When I start my t-shirts printing business, i don't know huge details about the t-shirt printer. But now i know what is the difference between simple printer and digital 3D printer. One day my friend told me one online t-shirts printer sales store OprintJet.com. Then I buy 2 different quality 3D DTG printer and start my t-shirts business very properly. This my DTG printer store.





nice story ......  just like it.


----------



## kjrodent

AcroRip 9.0.3 Is it any good It's $40 
on this site https://www.ebay.com/itm/223019951101


----------

